# Embarrassed to go to the groomer's!



## Kel

I am afraid we are going to be labeled as bad pet parents! Chloe's hair is SO matted. She has really difficult fur that seems to matt easily and quickly after being brushed out and we have been so busy the last while that we didn't keep up with it. We know she needs to go to the groomer but we wanted to try and get most of the matts out first, to make it easier on Chloe and the groomer. We tried something different yesterday and apparently it was a VERY bad idea. We used thinning shears on some of her fur (as much as she would sit still for) and planned to go back and finish today. We were just trying to get some of the weight out to make it easier to brush through. BUT now, just overnight, she is full of new matts, even worse than before. AHHH! She is a big matted frizzball  I know she will have to be shaved right down but isn't that going to hurt her with all the matts?

Should we try cutting out the matts with normal scissors before we take her in? Any other suggestions? Help?!


----------



## wellerfeller

Hi Kel, I wouldn't feel too embarrassed. Just be totally honest with your groomer and tell them you fully expect Chloe to be shaved as her matts are bad. They will probably be completely unfazed as its far easier to shave a dog down than to try and rescue some sort of length or style from a matted coat.
I would say to get her in as soon as possible as she may well be very uncomfortable if her matts are pinching or tugging on her skin at all.
I also wouldn't worry about them hurting her, if you find a recommended groomer they will be professional at handling dogs and their coats, far better than us owners and they will know the best way to handle her and also what she can cope with.
Best of luck and please post some pictures of after her groom.


----------



## caradunne

Ahh don't worry, this has happened to so many of us! Having watched groomers shave off a dog it really doesn't phase the dog at all, so the only worry is you and how you feel about it. It is summer so your dog will be cool (if we get any summer again) and the hair will grow soooo quickly, you will hardly notice. You can look online to see a dog shaved and see they don't mind. Good luck. For the future maybe look into getting some clippers and keeping chloe's hair trimmed. My Izzy is an American poo and her hair is dreadful, it gets so matted I was for ever combing, brushing and cutting out mats, she really hated it and got fed up with me. I bought some clippers and now trim it down to just under an inch every two weeks and I have not had a mat since. xx


----------



## JoJo

Kel .. don't feel bad .. take her to your groomer and they will cut her back short if the matts can't be removed, then at least you can keep on top of the grooming ... xxx


----------



## lola24

Don't be worried about the shaving- it is more painful to try and tease the matts out. Short back and sides (and underneath) is what Lola got a couple of weeks ago due to the heat andshe has forgiven me now!!

Get it all shaved off and start again, it grows back in no time!


----------



## mandym

Dont feel bad,all cockapoos get tangles or matts at some point especially when the adult coat is starting to come through the puppy coat.Pyper has a coat that matts very easily and i swear by the matt breaker i use,its brilliant.The one tip my groomer gave me was to never try and remove tangles or matts on a wet coat as it will ruin the coat.The best thing might be just to have her clipped short,dont worry it doesnt take long to grow.Here is a link to the matt breaker i use xxx

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Mikki-Groom...E7M6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1339079329&sr=8-1


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

Don't feel bad, my Izzie is the same, she matts terribly and hates to be groomed, so it is VERY hard to keep up to brushing her 
We took her to the groomer last week and got her scalped, but she's fine now & she'll feel much better for it


----------



## Kel

Thanks everyone  She is just not meant to be one of the longer haired Cockapoos. I promised myself after the last time we had to have her shaved down that it wouldn't happen again but here we are again  

We put her on a waiting list at the groomer's yesterday and there was a cancellation, so she is going in tomorrow night.

I guess it is back to bobblehead Chloe for a while! I will post pictures, for sure.


----------



## Sarette

Well done Kel, I am sure Chloe will thank you for biting the bullet and booking her in xx


----------



## Kel

It's a done deal! She was supposed to go in tonight for the grooming but they had a few groomers call in sick for the later shift, so at first they cancelled us, but then they agreed if we could bring her right away, they could do it. Poor Chloe was not happy to be there but no choice! I bought her a new collar and a bag of treats because I felt so guilty. I am sure this is the shortest cut she has had. The woman said she was even more matted than she originally thought, so she had to go even shorter. It'll grow, it'll grow, it'll grow....gotta keep repeating that 

I will just link to her Facebook page for the picture.

http://www.facebook.com/ChloeTheCockapooKenny


----------



## wellerfeller

Ah bless her, she still looks very cute! I am sure she is very grateful as matts can be really uncomfortable. It's nice to have a clean sheet to start from again, a couple of weeks and she will be starting to grow her new coat.
What a good mummy!


----------



## MillieDog

What lovely markings she has, I'm sure the short coat shows them off more.


----------



## Pepster

We had to do that with pepper at about 8months, but since her adult coat came in she has been easy to manage again, it was definitely her puppy coat all matted with her adult coat. It actually was the best thing for her to start again even though it was traumatic for us! 
It's good that the groomer kept her face long so it still looks like her, we had a good groomer too who did just that but my friend who's cockapoo is the same age as Pepper left him at the groomers expecting a trim but when she went back they'd shaved him from his nose to his toes! She didn't think they'd given her the right dog! He looked like a bedlington terrier, not remotely like a cockapoo! 
I bet she feels really soft and velvety. She 'll grow back quickly


----------

